# DIY Moss Tunnel



## Pamela

I hade some free time today so I decided to do something with the blob of Java Moss floating around in one of my tanks.

Supplies: 
- mesh plastic needle point sheet
- scissors
- fishing line
- Java Moss

The pictures are self explanatory:





































The finished moss tunnel is in a tank that I'm in the process of re-doing so it doesn't look very good right now. Once I add fish/driftwood/plants and the water clears I'll take a better photo.


----------



## macframalama

awesome job,, i am gonna build a few of these for my fry tanks they would love that big walls of moss, very cool


----------



## effox

Awesome!!!


----------



## djamm

good idea, could use something like this in my shrimp tank!


----------



## Eros168

thanks for sharing, awesome idea. Now to find some moss locally.


----------



## lar

I like DIY!!!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks everyone! I took the moss tunnel out of the tank & tied some areas of the moss on tighter because I felt it was a little messy looking, it looks better now. I still haven't done anything else with the tank that it's in because I can't decide what kind of fish to stock it with


----------



## Nicole

Oooooh coooooool


----------



## Claudia

Looks good, great idea too


----------



## Tazzy_toon

i LOVE it! If I had enough moss I would make one, that is so cool.


----------



## jay_leask

looks good


----------



## macframalama

if you ever head toward lk cowichan i have tonnes of it, just hit me up or i suppose i could mail it in a small ziplok bag, how much would you want?


Eros168 said:


> thanks for sharing, awesome idea. Now to find some moss locally.


----------



## IceBlue

Wow, very nice.


----------



## MEDHBSI

is the moss really easy to take care of? does it overgrow an entire tank?


----------



## blurry

would this work with any moss or only java?


----------



## neven

you can do with several mosses. Fissidens or flame moss would be easy to manage


----------



## Pamela

MEDHBSI said:


> is the moss really easy to take care of? does it overgrow an entire tank?


The moss is really easy to take care of. I just give it a good shake every once in awhile to dislodge any food or fish poop that may have landed in it. I've never had moss overgrow a tank before, but I don't use any CO2 and I rarely fertilize.


----------



## Pamela

Here's a new photo of the 'moss tunnel' in my 5g Spec:


----------



## Diztrbd1

that looks great Pamela!


----------



## Algae Beater

good job! 

any plans to try some with different moss types?


----------



## Pamela

Thanks John!



Algae Beater said:


> any plans to try some with different moss types?


No, I am in the process of taking down 3 tanks so I have more plants than I know what to do with right now.


----------



## 118869

hey 
That is so cool!!! I was wondering what type of mesh that was and where i can get some of them? i wanna make a few thanks


----------



## ctclee

I really like the tunnels!



118869 said:


> hey
> That is so cool!!! I was wondering what type of mesh that was and where i can get some of them? i wanna make a few thanks


I tried the same thing but with riccia. Turned out well until the riccia got too big and tore it self off the "plastic canvas" that's what the gf told me it was called! I walked into an arts and craft section of any store and explained it to the staff they ALWAYS know what it is I'm looking for. Walmart Michael's ect....


----------



## Smallermouse

The java moss that I have killed my tank. Clogged the filter and overgrowth is crazy.


----------



## Vancitycam

Very cool idea it's a nice alternative to those ceramic pleco huts. Good job


----------



## Pamela

Vancitycam said:


> Very cool idea it's a nice alternative to those ceramic pleco huts. Good job


Thank you! My moss tunnel still looks pretty much the same as it did when I first put it in, not too much new growth. The fish seem to enjoy it.


----------



## covertune

That is so cool! If I ever get my hands on some moss I'd like to give this a try.


----------

